# Interior design help (comments/suggestions)



## teepee105 (Nov 20, 2011)

*interior decorating*

Hi!! 
I'm sure the before pics would be helpful, BUT, here's a solution that works for me. Get a tape measure and graph paper. Measure your room and plot it like you're looking down on it from the ceiling on the paper. Include all doors and windows. I usually do six squares per foot, but whatever fits on your paper, do it to scale as big as possible. For example if your room is 12 feet long, you need 72 squares. If your paper is big enough, do them bigger. Now, also measure your furniture that is movable, meaning, if you're dead set on having your computer by the window, don't even bother measuring it, just plot that part of the room to scale and ignore it. I'm a big advocate of putting the tv on the wall, and freeing up much needed flat space for storage, etc. You can get swing arm mounts pretty cheap and mount them in the stud without any problems. When measuring your furniture, do it to whatever scale you used for your room, then cut post-it notes out and label them with whatever piece of furniture it may be. Play around with moving things and see what you think! Your solution may be easier than you thought. My only big suggestion is to place your bed on the long wall pointing out into the room, but without seeing the whole room snapshot, it's kinda hard to tell you any more suggestions. Happy decorating!!


----------



## nobee (Nov 1, 2011)

Awesome design dude. but let me add one thing that if the bed sheet design can be changed then this will be better. because this is not contrasting with the color of the walls.


----------



## mat7688 (Nov 26, 2011)

@bluee, thank you. i truly appreciate that, i didnt hear enough of that at ALL for how much time/somewhat money that i put into the room. THANK YOU LOL.

my sheets are actually brown now, that light color was not working at all for me. idk if that makes it better or worse but yeah theyre completely brown, my light pillow cases also match them. its a bit darker brown than the bed skirt.

@teepee105, placement of anything in the room really cant change much, at least without wall mounting the tv. this was the only way the room could go where i could comfortably see my tv from both computer and bed.

sorry if i wasnt clear enough, im really not looking for that much of help, very basic things like maybe u should add a ____ to the wall

or "hey yeah, i think a dark brown shelf WOULD go good right above the mini fridge, but yeah you're right, first move the mini fridge apart from the dresser a little, and move them both to the left"

really not looking for much though, just some opinions on the current placement of the mini fridge and dresser, and really any ideas that might "spice up" the room a little bit.

i really wanted the tv wall mounted, but with how slanted my walls are, i had to spend money on a mount that i really didnt want to spend, especially when its not going to safe me any space, the dresser will still be there. and then if i did wall mount it i gotta find a way to hide the wires, just didnt seem worth it.


----------



## dytecture (Sep 30, 2011)

Hi mat7688, I like the neutral theme of you room. Couple of comments I have for your room:

1. the dresser is a bit too high for the TV, looks like it's in 2 pieces ? if you have a low profile TV console stand it would make the ceiling taller.

2. I would suggest painting the doors white as well to blend in with the trims.

3. If you change the window treatment to just roller shades or large wood blinds it would modernize the space more.


----------



## mat7688 (Nov 26, 2011)

nope dresser is one peice, it needs to be replaced or "refaced" anyway so, ill keep that in mind, but i dont really care how high the TV is (i do have low ceilings thogh)? 

definitely considering new window treatments

i think im mainly just looking for opinons on my fridge/dresser location

i think im mostly ok with everything else, once i replace the dresser

should i put them further apart from eachother? should the fridge really be in a closet or something?

or does LOCATION of everything look ok and maybe i should just replace the dresser with a shorter one if possible so the TV isnt so high up?

thanks all, sorry, maybe i wasnt clear enough on what I was looking for, i think i was just looking for ADDITIONS (instead of change) to the room to ad (decorative, shelves, etc). and for opinion on the location of my fridge and dresser.


thanks all


----------



## lisalisalisa (Dec 12, 2011)

I agree that if the TV were maybe half as high up, that would go a long way toward helping the overall proportions.


----------



## STCDesigns (Dec 16, 2011)

You don't even need to replace that dresser! You can completely redo it without spending a lot of money. Lightly sand it, prime it, then paint it an accent color you like. You have a great neutral palette going on, but maybe you could add a little but of color?


----------



## natwlsn (Dec 13, 2011)

Nice work so far Matt, and doing a room is many times an ongoing thing .... buy more items as you can afford to or as you have time...you're doing good so far.
Here are some suggestions for you to consider...

The television is not in harmony with the dresser....you might like it better if you were to put it on a wall mount instead.

Is the bed up against that wall? You might want to turn it around so that it lays with the length of the room (your pillows under the window) this makes making the bed easier from all sides

The refridgerator is NOT a decorative element, (it's functional) so don't use it in your plan .... keep it out of the way.... you can set it into a closet or behind the door, facing into the room. 

If you move the bed, place the dresser at the wall the head of your bed is on now .... 

This will give your room a better balance and function .... and you'll still have space to add more furniture you might want.


----------



## mat7688 (Nov 26, 2011)

i already redid the dresser and this is how it turned out LOL
i had to go down far with the sandpaper to get rid of some messed up spots on the drawer, and now it looks like crap.

im definitely gonna keep in mind a lower dresser, im not looking to mount the tv to the wall because the mount for slanted walls is too expensive.

see thats the problem, i cant move anything liek that, how my room setup im pretty sure is the only way i can comfortably see the tv from both my bed and computer, without mounting the TV.

i had the fridge in my closet but then i cant access anything behind it without taking it out, and i didnt have a spot for my laundry. i have a HUGE closet behind my tv that i only half access to like 1/8th of without crawling in there, im gonna have to build another door at some point if I plan on living here much longer.

anyway thanks so much guys I apprecaite all of the input!
and compliments!


----------



## AndrewJayden (Dec 30, 2011)

*Something from my side*

All suggestions are helpful. Something from my side: The best place to start when decorating a room is always with the background. The background of a room will incorporate ceilings and walls, floor spaces, as well as the windows. The walls are a very important part of the decorating process because they serve to unify the furniture, the ceiling and the floor.


----------



## DeeKayVB (Dec 28, 2011)

I think that TV needs a much wider dresser. I like the bed n desk area tho.


----------



## MichelleS (Jan 2, 2012)

Hi Mat….your doing a great job! 
Here’s my 2 bobs worth….

1)	Move the bar fridge over to the left hand corner, in front of the bed (out of sight) one small light on the fridge is all you need for mood lighting.
2)	Move the dresser 1mt away from the fridge.
3)	Move the floor lamp to the right hand side of the room corner.
4)	Put mirror beside fridge and dresser. 

I also agree with painting the timber hatch doors white to blend in. 

By the way… is the TV balancing on a DVD player??? :huh:
Put it in one of the top draws if you have space. 

Have fun!!!


----------



## Aaronjohn (Jan 6, 2012)

Some of us wants our bedrooms to be dark even late in the day specially when we sleep late. Thus some of us put up very dark curtains. Deep colored curtains against a light colored wall comes very strong. It is better to have your walls a shade darker and the curtain a little lighter to lessen the contrast. An alternative is to use two layered curtains instead one that is very dark.


----------



## Saria Mehboob (Mar 11, 2021)

Most of the people want their beds near a window that has a beautiful view lush green grass and a little shine of sun comes to you. Curtains will be darker with a light color of walls. TV is not in a good position to move this TV a little low and in an appropriate way. If you don't understand how you can manage this you can contact and hire a professional agency of interior decoration like Sign Impact .
I strongly recommend this Agency..


----------

